# ESL opportunities in Ensenada, Baja



## Rowan_83 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone provide some advice for finding ESL teacher jobs in Ensenada? 
Is there a job board in a local shopping centre or something that people have had some success with in the past?
My girlfriend and I are moving there in mid December. I'm led to believe schools and universities start their first semester in January, is that correct?

There aren't a lot of jobs advertised for Ensenada schools, universities or institutes online but I get the impression that it's one of those towns where you have to be there in person. Is that a fair assumption?

I appreciate your time.

Regards, Rowan.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't have employment information for you. However, have you looked at the Dave's ESL Cafe Mexico Job Board (forum)? It's a very active forum populated by expat ESL teachers working throughout Mexico. There might be some helpful hints there if you cross-post your questions. Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rowan_83 said:


> There aren't a lot of jobs advertised for Ensenada schools, universities or institutes online but I get the impression that it's one of those towns where you have to be there in person. Is that a fair assumption?


In general in Mexico you have to be there in person to find a teaching job. Are you aware that if you and your girlfriend find work in Ensenada, you'll have to return to your home country to apply for a residence/work visa? You can't do it in Mexico.


----------

